# 2000 Headlamp Upgrades



## 4banger (Mar 27, 2004)

I wish to upgrade the front headlamps on my 2000 maxima. I've seen a variety of options out there. I know that the 25th anniversary style will bolt right in. I'm not sure if the 2002-03 style will though. Another option that I found on ebay consisted of a projector style lamp, w/ "angel eyes" halos. This last one looks the best, but I'm concerned with electrical compatability. First, I'd like to know if the 2002-2003 Headlamps would bolt/plug right in. Second, I'd like to know if projector style lamp aftermarket lights will require any additional electrical modifications, i.e. wiring and fuse changing. Any knowledgable input would be much appreciated.


----------



## e34bmw_a33max (Aug 6, 2003)

4banger said:


> I wish to upgrade the front headlamps on my 2000 maxima. I've seen a variety of options out there. I know that the 25th anniversary style will bolt right in. I'm not sure if the 2002-03 style will though. Another option that I found on ebay consisted of a projector style lamp, w/ "angel eyes" halos. This last one looks the best, but I'm concerned with electrical compatability. First, I'd like to know if the 2002-2003 Headlamps would bolt/plug right in. Second, I'd like to know if projector style lamp aftermarket lights will require any additional electrical modifications, i.e. wiring and fuse changing. Any knowledgable input would be much appreciated.



The 2k2-2k3 headlights with "angel eyes" look bad ass. A little pricey, but worth it. If you are buying 2k2 headlamps off ebay, watch out for stolen ones (broken brackets). It has been done a lot, so i don't think it requires too many modifications to wiring, but some is needed i'm sure.

try maxima.org forums, they will be sure to help.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

e34bmw_a33max said:


> The 2k2-2k3 headlights with "angel eyes" look bad ass. A little pricey, but worth it. If you are buying 2k2 headlamps off ebay, watch out for stolen ones (broken brackets). It has been done a lot, so i don't think it requires too many modifications to wiring, but some is needed i'm sure.
> 
> try maxima.org forums, they will be sure to help.


Its my understanding that there are gaps around the lights when 2k2-2k3 lights are put on a 2k-2k1


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Sterling2000 said:


> Its my understanding that there are gaps around the lights when 2k2-2k3 lights are put on a 2k-2k1



P.S. - I upgraded just the bulbs and it trashed the harness and the sockets .... Just so ya know Those were just 55w bulbs :-/


----------



## mclee45 (Aug 3, 2003)

buy the 02-03 HID's... way better then whats out there. No gaps.. I did the conversion.


----------



## Grgachio (Jun 8, 2004)

mclee45 said:


> buy the 02-03 HID's... way better then whats out there. No gaps.. I did the conversion.


How much did the conversion cost? 

I've got a 2000 SE and I'm looking to do the same thing, because I had some old guy hit the front end of my car. I have a cracked headlight, and I need to replace it. The insurance company bought me a replacement, but it doesn't match the other side. The headlights on my car have an amber tint around the lens, does anyone know if these are the Anniversary headlights, or just aftermarket?


----------



## mclee45 (Aug 3, 2003)

Grgachio said:


> How much did the conversion cost?
> 
> I've got a 2000 SE and I'm looking to do the same thing, because I had some old guy hit the front end of my car. I have a cracked headlight, and I need to replace it. The insurance company bought me a replacement, but it doesn't match the other side. The headlights on my car have an amber tint around the lens, does anyone know if these are the Anniversary headlights, or just aftermarket?


sounds like its just the bulb... they probably put one clear bulb and one amber bulb. Stock 00 headlights are all clear.. the amber tint is from the bulb. Conversion will run you from 600 - 1400. used on ebay run about 600. brand new will cost over a thousand.


----------



## 96BeaSSt (Jun 21, 2004)

*What about these Projectors?*

http://www.customenterprise.com/vie...plate.1.product.asd/scspid/1800/vts/design004

Any thoughts?

I have a '02 with the HIDs, but I was debating on going this route. I'm not sure which one I'd chose of the four options there.

After thoughts:

It says that it is meant for all 2000-2003, but I'm not sure if there is any additional wiring for the 2000 & 2001. If you read it mentions that they recommend different bulbs and/or wiring harness, but it does not say if that applies to all years. I would assume that since the 2002 and 2003 comes with the HID, it would not require or even need additional pieces (except bulb upgrades). Finally, it does not say anything about modification to the mounting brackets, so would this be able to be mounted using the same setup as stock including the theft prevention kit?

The also have the angel eye fog lights and a different set of tailights on that sight if interested, but I'd like to know what people's thoughts are on the headlights.


----------



## mclee45 (Aug 3, 2003)

keep your stock HID's... they look so much better then those cheap projectors


----------



## 96BeaSSt (Jun 21, 2004)

*Any other recommendations?*

Any other recommendations for what to do to "personalize" the stock HIDs? I was thinking of upgrading the bulbs in the high-beams, parking lights, and turn signals, but I'm not sure what bulb I would go to and where to get them.


----------



## mclee45 (Aug 3, 2003)

go with piaas for high beams... and polargs for parking lights.


----------



## cutlr7 (Nov 10, 2003)

Sterling2000 said:


> Its my understanding that there are gaps around the lights when 2k2-2k3 lights are put on a 2k-2k1


Nope. they fit perfect. I had them on my old 2k and they are a great upgrade. But as others have stated, watch out for stolen ones on ebay...


----------



## urmama5 (Jul 20, 2004)

4banger said:


> I wish to upgrade the front headlamps on my 2000 maxima. I've seen a variety of options out there. I know that the 25th anniversary style will bolt right in. I'm not sure if the 2002-03 style will though. Another option that I found on ebay consisted of a projector style lamp, w/ "angel eyes" halos. This last one looks the best, but I'm concerned with electrical compatability. First, I'd like to know if the 2002-2003 Headlamps would bolt/plug right in. Second, I'd like to know if projector style lamp aftermarket lights will require any additional electrical modifications, i.e. wiring and fuse changing. Any knowledgable input would be much appreciated.


 get the halo eye projector angle eyes...they are soo hot i just installed them on my 2000 maxima and they look so much better i love it...it is easy to install basiclly plug and play...have to connect the angle eyes to your parking lights


----------



## esw7795 (Jul 24, 2004)

mclee45 said:


> buy the 02-03 HID's... way better then whats out there. No gaps.. I did the conversion.


how did you do the wiring.


----------



## cutlr7 (Nov 10, 2003)

If you can prove that you got the HIDs legally, there are ways to get that wiring info on www.maxima.org. We don't try and promote purchasing stolen ones hence why they will require the legal paperwork on this :thumbup:


----------



## 30585 (Feb 9, 2004)

i am currently bidding on a set of bi-xenon hids with projectors ballasts and bulbs for my anniversary edition head lights, so you might wanna take a crack at that kind of setup.


----------



## MaXimA_OwNeR (Aug 19, 2004)

urmama5 said:


> get the halo eye projector angle eyes...they are soo hot i just installed them on my 2000 maxima and they look so much better i love it...it is easy to install basiclly plug and play...have to connect the angle eyes to your parking lights


How did you install the projectors? I bought a similar set on ebay and I'm having trouble installing them, they won't go in all the way. Seems like the clip on the bottom is keeping it from going in. I accidently broke the clip on the passenger side and now it fits, but these are suppose to be OEM replacements so I shouldn't have to break anything. Any suggestions? Please help.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

MaXimA_OwNeR said:


> How did you install the projectors? I bought a similar set on ebay and I'm having trouble installing them, they won't go in all the way. Seems like the clip on the bottom is keeping it from going in. I accidently broke the clip on the passenger side and now it fits, but these are suppose to be OEM replacements so I shouldn't have to break anything. Any suggestions? Please help.



I'm installing a set right now on my buddies 2001 Maxima and I am having the same problem. The inside clip is not allowing them to clip all the way on. URGH!!!!!!!!!! I imagine that we will break the clip and just use the 2 10mm bolts and the one small push-in to secure the lights in postion.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

O.k., we have the headlights in and I have to say that they look really, really good. I definitely recommend them. Now, we did have the problem with mounting them but we have a solution. Instead of breaking the mount off of the new headlight, just remove the white mounting clip that is on the vehicle. You will still have the 2 10mm bolts and side "push-in". That is plenty of stability and are very firmly in place when done.


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

so, when wiring up 02 HID's for the 2000-01 year, do you have to mod the wiring? my moms maxima has crappy lights and a friend of mine is selling his HID's(he got projectors) if it is easy enough...


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

MaXimA_OwNeR said:


> How did you install the projectors? I bought a similar set on ebay and I'm having trouble installing them, they won't go in all the way. Seems like the clip on the bottom is keeping it from going in. I accidently broke the clip on the passenger side and now it fits, but these are suppose to be OEM replacements so I shouldn't have to break anything. Any suggestions? Please help.


The clips for the 2k2-2k3 hid's are different than the ones for 2k-2k1 head lights. Just remove them and buy the original clips for a 2k2-2k3. The should be like $10 or less.
Also if you are tryimg to rewire, Courtseyparts.com  has a kit with all the plugs and clips.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

LatinMax said:


> The clips for the 2k2-2k3 hid's are different than the ones for 2k-2k1 head lights. Just remove them and buy the original clips for a 2k2-2k3. The should be like $10 or less...QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That is good information. Thank you.


----------



## quadcells (Oct 20, 2007)

urmama5 said:


> get the halo eye projector angle eyes...they are soo hot i just installed them on my 2000 maxima and they look so much better i love it...it is easy to install basiclly plug and play...have to connect the angle eyes to your parking lights


Hi, 
New here.
I just bought a 2000 Maxima SE and like the look of those Angel Eyes headlights.
How well do they illuminate the road?
-quadcells


----------

